# PC-Aufbau bzw. Auswahl der Komponenten



## Nolin83 (7. Juni 2016)

Hallo liebe Community,

ich bin recht neu, was das Schreiben in Foren betrifft. Sollte ich daher irgendwelche Fehler machen, bitte ich um einen kurzen Hinweis ; ) Nun zum eigentlichen Thema: Ich habe mich dazu entschieden, den Selbstbau eines Computers anzugehen. Über die einzelnen Komponenten und ihre Aufgaben habe ich mich bereits etwas schlau gemacht, da ich bis jetzt kaum Erfahrung mit diesen gesammelt habe. Jedoch bin ich in diesem Bereich ein ziemlicher Anfänger und erhoffe mir daher ein paar Ratschläge in diesem Forum : ) Ich habe mir bereits einzelne Komponenten ausgesucht, die ich in meinem System verbauen möchte. Allerdings bin ich mir nicht im Klaren, ob es mit der Kompatibilität (besonders beim Netzteil) und den Maßen der Komponenten auch klappt. Nun wollte ich euch fragen, ob ihr mir vielleicht ein paar Tipps geben könnt, ob ich die derzeitigen Komponenten beibehalten kann und ob alles Platz im Gehäuse hat. Anbei liste ich die gewähnte Teile auf. Vielen vielen Dank im Voraus. 

CPU: 
Intel Core i7 6700K 4x 4.00GHz So.1151 WOF
http://www.mindfactory.de/product_info.php/Intel-Core-i7-6700K-4x-4-00GHz-So-1151-WOF_1010017.html

CPU-Kühler:
Thermalright Macho 120 Rev. A Tower Kühler
Thermalright Macho 120 Rev. A Tower K

Grafikkarte: 
4096MB EVGA GeForce GTX 980 Superclocked ACX 2.0 Aktiv PCIe 3.0 x16 (Retail)
4096MB EVGA GeForce GTX 980 Superclocked ACX 2.0

Mainboard:
ASRock Z170 Pro4 Intel Z170 So.1151 Dual Channel DDR4 ATX Retail
ASRock Z170 Pro4 Intel Z170 So.1151 Dual Channel

Arbeitsspeicher:
16GB HyperX FURY schwarz DDR4-2133 DIMM CL14 Dual Kit
http://www.mindfactory.de/product_info.php/16GB-HyperX-FURY-schwarz-DDR4-2133-DIMM-CL14-Dual-Kit_994595.html

SSD:
250GB Samsung 850 Evo 2.5" (6.4cm) SATA 6Gb/s TLC Toggle (MZ-75E250B/EU)
http://www.mindfactory.de/product_info.php/250GB-Samsung-850-Evo-2-5Zoll--6-4cm--SATA-6Gb-s-TLC-Toggle--MZ-75E250B-E_987465.html

HDD (für Bilder usw.):
1000GB Seagate Desktop HDD ST1000DM003 64MB 3.5" (8.9cm) SATA 6Gb/s
http://www.mindfactory.de/product_info.php/1000GB-Seagate-Desktop-HDD-ST1000DM003-64MB-3-5Zoll--8-9cm--SATA-6Gb-s_775365.html

Netzteil (wenn möglich, bitte auch Alternativen nennen): 
600 Watt be quiet! Pure Power L8 Non-Modular 80+ Bronze
600 Watt be quiet! Pure Power L8 Non-Modular 80+

Gehäuse: 
Corsair Carbide Series 500R Midi Tower ohne Netzteil schwarz
http://www.mindfactory.de/product_info.php/Corsair-Carbide-Series-500R-Midi-Tower-ohne-Netzteil-schwarz_769922.html

Laufwerk: 
LG Electronics GH24NSD1 DVD-Writer SATA intern schwarz Bulk
8634410 - LG Electronics GH24NSD1 DVD-Writer SATA

Betriebssystem: 
Microsoft Windows 10 Home 64 Bit Deutsch DSP/SB

 
Viele Grüße
Nolin83


----------



## DocHN83 (7. Juni 2016)

Zusammen passen tut das alles gut, aber willst du denn auch übertakten ? Wenn nein reicht nämlich ein non-k CPU und du kannst beim Mainboard und beim CPU Kühler Geld einsparen, der Macho ist halt ein Brocken.

Und: die gtx 980 rechnet sich Preis/Leistung nicht. Eine Gtx 970 bzw R9 390 ist nicht soooviel langsamer, dafür ein gutes Stück günstiger.


----------



## Nolin83 (7. Juni 2016)

Vielen Dank für die schnelle Antwort  Übertakten möchte ich das ganze nicht, dann greife ich doch lieber zu einem non-K, wie du es sagtest. Zur Grafikkarte: Trotz der Tatsache, dass das Preis-Leistungsverhältnis wirklich nicht das beste ist, möchte ich die GTX 980 beibehalten. Das ganze System soll relativ zukunftssicher sein. Hättest du beim Mainboard und beim Kühler vielleicht eine gute Alternative?  

Gruß
Nolin83


----------



## Herbboy (7. Juni 2016)

Also, wenn du den i7-6700 statt des 6700k nimmst und dann als Board auch eher eines für 80€, dann sparst du halt um die 60-80€. Wenn du den 6700k einfach trotzdem nimmst, hast du aber auch ohne Übertaktung schon mehr Leistung, da der 6700k auch ca 11% mehr Takt und somit bis zu 11% mehr Leistung, und Übertakten ist beim Sockel 1151 nicht schwer, vor allem wenn du nur ein wenig übertakten und nicht an Grenzen willst. D.h. überleg Dir ruhig, ob du nicht doch mal ein wenig übertakten willst, oder ob du lieber das Geld sparst.

Wenn du nicht übertakten willst, dann zB das Board hier 8638402 - Gigabyte GA-B150-HD3P Intel B150 und als Kühler kannst du den beliebten EKL Alpenföhn Brocken ECO nehmen. 

Netzteil: zB 550 Watt Cooler Master G550M Modular - Hardware,  oder 530 Watt be quiet! Pure Power L8 CM Modular 80+  reichen dicke und sind auch gut.


Die GTX 980 würde ich mir aber echt überlegen... eine AMDS R9 390X ist kaum schwächer (nur so 5-10% ), aber die kostet nur noch 320-350€ und hat 8GB RAM, was für die Zukunft durchaus ein Vorteil sein kann - zudem ist da aktuell noch Total War Warhammer als Aktion mit dabei, was im normalen Handel allein schon 50€ oder mehr kostet. ODER nimm die neue GTX 1070 von Nvidia, da müsstest du zwar noch 2-3 Wochen warten, bis die wirklich gut verfügbar im Handel ist, aber dann bekommst du für vermutlich maximal 500€ eine Karte, die DEUTLICH schneller als eine GTX 980 und sogar schneller als eine GTX 980 Ti bei Standardtakt ist.


----------



## Nolin83 (7. Juni 2016)

Vielen Dank für die ausführliche Antwort. Tatsächlich hatte ich das be quiet! 530 Watt Netzteil bereits im Auge, jetzt weiß ich, dass es auch reicht. Damit ist schon mal eines meiner Hauptprobleme geklärt, danke. Beim CPU-Kühler werde ich vermutlich auch umsteigen.
Ein weiterer Grund, weshalb ich mich auf die 980 festgelegt habe, ist ihr Stromverbrauch unter Last, der deutlich unterhalb der R9 390X oder auch unter der Fury liegt. Natürlich hat sie trotzdem auch einen relativ hohen Stromverbrauch, was für mich jedoch noch im Rahmen liegt. Was ich mich jedoch nun frage ist, ob die 1080 wirklich so schnell im Preis fällt. Momentan ist sie ja schließlich für über 700 Euro gelistet.


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (7. Juni 2016)

Nein, das L8 530 ist nicht gut. 
Es ist alt und Gruppenreguliert. 
Lohnt sich für den Preis ÜBERHAUPT nicht. 
Besser ein CoolerMaster G450/550M oder ein SuperFlower Hx Golden Green 450. Das ist besser.
Gruppenregulierung und Maxwell Karte zusammen ist eh ne miese Idee.


----------



## Herbboy (7. Juni 2016)

Nolin83 schrieb:


> Vielen Dank für die ausführliche Antwort. Tatsächlich hatte ich das be quiet! 530 Watt Netzteil bereits im Auge, jetzt weiß ich, dass es auch reicht. Damit ist schon mal eines meiner Hauptprobleme geklärt, danke. Beim CPU-Kühler werde ich vermutlich auch umsteigen.
> Ein weiterer Grund, weshalb ich mich auf die 980 festgelegt habe, ist ihr Stromverbrauch unter Last, der deutlich unterhalb der R9 390X oder auch unter der Fury liegt. Natürlich hat sie trotzdem auch einen relativ hohen Stromverbrauch, was für mich jedoch noch im Rahmen liegt. Was ich mich jedoch nun frage ist, ob die 1080 wirklich so schnell im Preis fällt. Momentan ist sie ja schließlich für über 700 Euro gelistet.


 Es geht um die GTX 1070, nicht die 1080! Die 1070 ist schon so schnell wie eine GTX 980 Ti, also deutlich schneller als eine GTX 980. 

 Wegen Strom: die R9 390X braucht ca 100W mehr als eine GTX 980, vlt auch mal in Spitzen 150W. Wenn du im Schnitt auf eine Stunde Gaming pro Tag kommst, sind das pro Jahr ca 10-15€ Mehrkosten. Bei zwei Stunden Gaming 20-30€ mehr usw.  - da kannst nur du selber wissen, ob der Strombedarf für Dich ein wichtiger Faktor ist.


@Driradsimulator: das G550m hatte ich ebenfalls genannt, würde ich nehmen. BQ hat halt auch nen guten Ruf beim Support, WENN mal was nicht in Ordnung sein sollte, das zahlt man halt mit


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (7. Juni 2016)

Ändert trotzdem nichts an der Sache das das Gerät technisch auf dem Stand von vor 5 Jahren ist und damals nicht der Brüller war. 
Heute es für den Preis zu kaufen, ist absolut bescheuert. Da lieber das SuperFlower Hx Golden Green 450. Der SuperFlower Support im PCGHX ist sehr nett und kompetent, was man von CoolerMaster nicht behaupten kann. Die Antworten einfach nicht.


----------



## Nolin83 (7. Juni 2016)

Ah, wusste noch gar nicht, dass die 1070 kommen soll. Da lohnt sich natürlich das Warten. Danke für die Info.


----------



## Herbboy (7. Juni 2016)

Nolin83 schrieb:


> Ah, wusste noch gar nicht, dass die 1070 kommen soll. Da lohnt sich natürlich das Warten. Danke für die Info.


 
Kannst ja hier schon mal lesen Nvidia GTX 1070: Die Grafikkarten-Oberklasse in der Testanalyse   an sich sollten die ersten Versionen in den nächsten Tagen kommen, allerdings erst die teureren Founders Editions, und die Custom-Modelle, die an sich sogar besser sind, kommen dann ca 2-4 Wochen danach.


----------



## Nolin83 (9. Juni 2016)

Habe noch eine Frage: Könnt ihr mir vielleicht sagen, ob dieser CPU-Kühler EKL Alpenf in das oben aufgeführte Gehäuse passt? Müsste ja von der Höhe eigentlich gehen, ich kann das aber nicht so gut abschätzen.


----------



## Herbboy (9. Juni 2016)

Ja, locker. Du hast ein sehr großes Gehäuse gewählt, da geht sogar ein Kühler bis 18cm Höhe rein.


----------



## Nolin83 (9. Juni 2016)

Alles klar, vielen Dank.


----------



## Nolin83 (18. Juni 2016)

Hey, ich melde mich nochmal kurz. Habe nochmal etwas weiter recherchiert und jetzt ein paar Komponenten ausgetauscht. Müsste soweit eigentlich alles kompatibel sein, trotzdem bitte ich euch darum, vielleicht nochmal kurz darüberzuschauen. Das wäre wirklich eine riesen Hilfe. 

CPU: Intel Core i7 6700K 4x 4.00GHz So.1151 WOF

CPU-Kühler: EKL Alpenf (habe hier ja schon nachgefragt ; ) )

Grafikkarte: 8192MB MSI GeForce GTX 1070 Gaming Edition Aktiv, alternativ von EVGA (bin selbst kein Übertakter) 

Mainboard: MSI Z170-A PRO Intel Z170 So.1151 Dual Channel (habe mich nun für dieses entschieden)

Arbeitsspeicher: 8654122 - 16GB (2x 8192MB) HyperX FURY Rev.2

SSD: 250GB Samsung 850 Evo 2.5'' (6.4cm) SATA 6Gb/s

HDD: 1000GB Seagate Desktop HDD ST1000DM003 64MB 3.5''

Netzteil: 500 Watt be quiet! Straight Power 10-CM Modular (denke, 500 Watt reichen hier auch noch dicke)

Gehäuse: 8406005 - Corsair Carbide Series 500R Midi Tower (bleibt auf jeden Fall gleich)

Laufwerk: 8634410 - LG Electronics GH24NSD1 DVD-Writer SATA

Vielen Dank für eure Hilfe

LG


----------



## Herbboy (18. Juni 2016)

Jo, sieht alles gut aus


----------



## svd (18. Juni 2016)

Allerdings, der Aufpreis auf eine 480GB-SSD wäre, angesichts der Gesamtkosten des neuen Systems, vernachlässigbar
und die ADATA SP550 schaut ja ordentlich aus.


----------



## Nolin83 (19. Juni 2016)

Vielen Dank für eure Hilfe  Jetzt heißt es nur noch warten, bis sich der Ansturm auf die Grafikkarte gelegt hat.


----------



## Nolin83 (26. Juni 2016)

Hi, nochmal kurz eine Frage. Ich habe erfahren, dass mein Mainboard etwas von der ATX Standardgröße abweicht. Gibt es dadurch Probleme mit den bereits vorhandenen Bohrungen im Gehäuse bzw. kann es passieren, dass das Mainboard dann etwas lose im Gehäuse sitzt? Wenn ja, was kann man dagegen unternehmen?

LG


----------



## Herbboy (26. Juni 2016)

Nolin83 schrieb:


> Hi, nochmal kurz eine Frage. Ich habe erfahren, dass mein Mainboard etwas von der ATX Standardgröße abweicht. Gibt es dadurch Probleme mit den bereits vorhandenen Bohrungen im Gehäuse bzw. kann es passieren, dass das Mainboard dann etwas lose im Gehäuse sitzt? Wenn ja, was kann man dagegen unternehmen?
> 
> LG


  um welches Board geht es denn? Das MSI Z170-A Pro? Das hat ATX, warum sollte das denn abweichen? Woher hast du diese Info? ^^  Wenn ein Board ATX hat, dann MUSS es die ATX-Maximalmaße einhalten, darf aber natürlich auch kürzer sein. Und die Bohrungen sind sicher nicht an anderen Stellen, das kann nicht sein - in welche Gehäuse soll das sonst denn reinpassen? Die Gehäuse haben alle ja auch die Bohrungen da, wo ATX, µATX und ITX es vorsieht. Wenn ein Hersteller das nicht einhält, kann er sein Board direkt auf die Mülldeponie fahren 

oder redest du von einem alten Board aus einem alten Fertig-PC, das du eine Weile übernehmen willst?


----------



## Nolin83 (26. Juni 2016)

Es geht um das MSI Z170-A Pro   Ich hab das durch eine Rezension auf Amazon erfahren, in der ein Käufer kritisierte, dass das Mainboard zu kurz sei (wie du es ebenfalls erwähnt hast). Er hat ein Foto an seine Bewertung angehängt, auf dem zu erkennen ist, dass die Bohrlöcher vom Mainboard nicht mit denen des Gehäuses übereinstimmen (was ja eigentlich aufgrund der genormten Größen nicht sein darf). Jetzt frage ich mich, ob das bei mir auch der Fall sein könnte. Wenn es kürzer als die ATX-Norm ist, kann das denke ich schon passiere, oder?


----------



## Nolin83 (26. Juni 2016)

https://www.amazon.de/gp/aw/review/B0152T1FQG/R30XAJNWVQH36D/ref=cm_cr_dp_mb_rvw_2?ie=UTF8&cursor=2

Hier ist der Link zur Rezension.


----------



## Nolin83 (26. Juni 2016)

Und vielen Dank, dass du immer so bemüht antwortest


----------



## Alisis1990 (27. Juni 2016)

Nolin83 schrieb:


> Es geht um das MSI Z170-A Pro   Ich hab das durch eine Rezension auf Amazon erfahren, in der ein Käufer kritisierte, dass das Mainboard zu kurz sei (wie du es ebenfalls erwähnt hast). Er hat ein Foto an seine Bewertung angehängt, auf dem zu erkennen ist, dass die Bohrlöcher vom Mainboard nicht mit denen des Gehäuses übereinstimmen (was ja eigentlich aufgrund der genormten Größen nicht sein darf). Jetzt frage ich mich, ob das bei mir auch der Fall sein könnte. Wenn es kürzer als die ATX-Norm ist, kann das denke ich schon passiere, oder?


Ich betreibe das Board selbst. Habe davon bisher nix gehört und bei mir passt alles so wie es soll ^.^

Mach dir keinen Kopf. Ich habe auch kein besonderes Gehäuse sondern ein ganz einfaches Standard Dingens für 30€


----------



## Herbboy (27. Juni 2016)

Also, der Nutzer bei Amazon ist halt ein "Noob"    Das Board wird 100% in jedes normale ATX-Gehäuse passen. Dass es etwas kürzer ist, als es gemäß ATX sein DARF, ist überhaupt kein Problem. Die Normmaße sind nur MAXIMAL-Maße, und die beim Board VORHANDENEN Bohrlöcher sind 100pro Stellen, wo ATX oder µATX es vorsieht, und jedes moderne ATX-Gehäuse hat die passenden Bohrungen für ATX und µATX, egal was man nutzt. 

Das MSI Z170-A Pro ist halt nicht so "breit" wie es bei voller Nutzung des ATX-Formates sein dürfte und ist für nur 6 Schrauben vorgesehen - bei vollem ATX-Standard wären es 9. Das macht aber überhaupt nichts aus.


----------



## Alisis1990 (27. Juni 2016)

Ja habe nochmal nachgeschaut. Stimmt soweit. Aber es wackelt nichts, sitzt bombenfest im Gehäuse. 

Alles tut ubd ich habe bisher nur gute Erfahrungen damit gemacht. Kann es klar empfehlen 

Gesendet von meinem SM-N9005 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Nolin83 (27. Juni 2016)

Alles klar, danke. Großes Lob an euch


----------



## Nolin83 (5. Juli 2016)

Hi, alle Teile sind nun angekommen. Ich sitze gerade an der Verkabelung und habe ein kleines Problem. Alle Aschlüsse passen soweit, nur bei einem bin ich mir sehr unsicher, wie ich den Verbinden soll. Es handelt sich um einen 4-Pin Stecker (denke, die heißen Molex) vom Corsair 500r Gehäuse, der die Gehäuselüfter mit Strom versorgen soll (zumindest denke ich das). Nur gibt es irgendwie keinen richtigen Anschluss. Ich kann es nicht direkt ins Netzteil stecken. Ich habe mir überlegt, ob es vielleicht irgendwie möglich ist, den Molex Stecker mit einem HDD/DVD Stecker zu verbinden. Eine andere Lösung fällt mir nicht ein. Bilder folgen. Danke.


----------



## Nolin83 (5. Juli 2016)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nolin83 (5. Juli 2016)

Das erste und letzte Bild ist der 4-pin Stecker vorn vorne und hinten.


----------



## Herbboy (5. Juli 2016)

Nolin83 schrieb:


> Das erste und letzte Bild ist der 4-pin Stecker vorn vorne und hinten.


  du musst AN das Netzteil erst ein normales Kabel bei "Drives" anschließen, was mit dabei war, und zwar eines nehmen, wo du halt mind 1x Molex mit dran hast. Und an diesen Molex kommt dann der Stecker für die Lüfter. 

Wie viele Sata-Laufwerke hast du nochmal?  Laut be quiet müsste ein Kabel dabei sein, was 3x Sata und 1x "HDD" hat, das wäre Molex. Dann kannst du an die Sata zB ne SSD, Festplatte und Brenner dranmachen und an den "HDD" den Stecker für die Lüfter.


----------



## Nolin83 (5. Juli 2016)

Hoffe, das ist die passende Antwort auf deine Frage: Ich habe 1 DVD-Laufwerk und 1 SSD verbaut (zusätzlich noch ne HDD, aber die wird ja anders angeschlossen). Die einzigen Kabel, die vom Netzteil noch übrig sind, sind 3 Kabel mit mehreren SATA und  DVD/HDD Anschlüssen. Den DVD/HDD Anschluss habe ich bereits als Bild hochgeladen. Sind diese HDD/DVD Anschlüsse denn gleichzeitigMolex Anschlüsse?




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 (würde von der Form her passen)


----------



## Herbboy (5. Juli 2016)

Nolin83 schrieb:


> Hoffe, das ist die passende Antwort auf deine Frage: Ich habe 1 DVD-Laufwerk und 1 SSD verbaut (zusätzlich noch ne HDD, aber die wird ja anders angeschlossen). Die einzigen Kabel, die vom Netzteil noch übrig sind, sind 3 Kabel mit mehreren SATA und  DVD/HDD Anschlüssen. Den DVD/HDD Anschluss habe ich bereits als Bild hochgeladen. Sind diese HDD/DVD Anschlüsse denn gleichzeitigMolex Anschlüsse?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 ja, wenn das ohne krasse Gewalt passt, dann passt es auch technisch. Das ist bei PC alles genormt, da gibt es keine Stromstecker, die passen, obwohl sie den "falschen" Strom mit sich führen    Da steht halt in dem Fall HDD dran, weil Molex jahrelang an sich NUR für Festplatten genutzt wurde. Bei vielen Netzteilen steht einfach gar nix drauf...


----------



## Nolin83 (5. Juli 2016)

Puh, vielen Dank. Ich dachte schon, dass ich ein Adapter kaufen müsste... Dann kann ich es endlich fertig verkabeln. Danke


----------



## Herbboy (5. Juli 2016)

Nolin83 schrieb:


> Puh, vielen Dank. Ich dachte schon, dass ich ein Adapter kaufen müsste... Dann kann ich es endlich fertig verkabeln. Danke


  also, du siehst ja sicher: der Stecker vom Netztteil müsste von den Formen der Buchsen-Öffnungen halt genau in die Buchse für die Lüfter-Verkabelung reinpassen. Wenn der so halb drin ist, kann es zwar wegen der Pins mal was hakeln, aber das wäre normal. Achte da am besten drauf, dass die Pins in der Buchse des Lüfter-Steckers nicht allzu schief sind


----------



## Nolin83 (5. Juli 2016)

So, hab den PC hochgefahren und es scheint alles zu passen (alle Lüfter ziehen Luft  Danke nochmal.


----------

